
Memleax, new version 0.4 - hellowub
https://github.com/WuBingzheng/memleax/releases
======
hellowub
I submitted my project here before when I just wrote it out. Now I have
realized all features that I can think (e.g. FreeBSD, libdw, expire memblocks
active), fixed all known bugs, tested on CentOS, Ubuntu, Debian and FreeBSD,
and have no plan any more on it. Then I post it again here for some new
advices.

Besides, if you have a production service with very slow memory leak. The leak
is so slow that you do not want to fix it. Then you should try `memleax`. It’s
convenient and suitable for this case specially.

Thanks.

~~~
corysama
This looks really useful. Thanks for making it!

~~~
hellowub
Thanks. Any advice is welcomed.

------
lttlrck
Thank you!!! This helped me find two memory leaks that I have been trying to
locate for 2 weeks - in less than an hour. It wasn't a live system but being
able to attach to a running process _and_ specify a timeout allowed me to
almost completely filter out init and garbage collection from the output.
Valgrind was not helpful, I was at the point of looking at raw core dumps (and
now I know what the problem is it would probably have worked...)

~~~
hellowub
Glad to hear this.

------
cyphar
+1 for using the GPL. I'm always happy to see more free software licensed
under strong copyleft licenses.

